# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Artist vs Writer

## Cross

just launched a new slice of life comic today! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...t-vs-writer-1/

----------


## Cross

i mean really

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...t-vs-writer-2/

----------


## Cross

writers think they're SO funny

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...t-vs-writer-3/

----------


## Cross

happens all the time

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...t-vs-writer-4/

----------


## Cross

still don't know

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...t-vs-writer-5/

----------


## Cross

once in a blue moon

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...t-vs-writer-6/

----------


## Cross

mic drop!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...t-vs-writer-7/

----------


## Cross

he does this 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...t-vs-writer-8/

----------


## Cross

kris is so cute in the second panel

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...t-vs-writer-9/

----------


## Cross

because...dead horse

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-10/

----------


## Cross

long distance friendships

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-11/

----------


## Cross

two way streets

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-12/

----------


## Cross

the book comes out tomorrow!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-13/

----------


## Cross

there's been a lot of it recently too

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-14/

----------


## Cross

boob fun!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-15/

----------


## Cross

yeah...

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-16/

----------


## Cross

ALL the time!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-17/

----------


## Cross

no exaggeration

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-18/

----------


## Cross

MERRY CHRISTMAS! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...in-the-back-1/

----------


## Cross

fairly accurate

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-19/

----------


## Cross

you know its true


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-20/

----------


## Cross

literally a couple of weeks ago


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-21/

----------


## Cross

names are a running gag with us


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-22/

----------


## Cross

one lie artists tell themselves

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...****writer-23/

----------


## Cross

fair

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...****writer-24/

----------


## Cross

ah passive aggressive battles

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...****writer-25/

----------


## Cross

mostly true story

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...s-writer-2-26/

----------


## Cross

sad but true

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-27/

----------


## Cross

i'm helpful

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-28/

----------


## Cross

happens all the time

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-29/

----------


## Cross

true story

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-30/

----------


## Cross

more often than not

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-31/

----------


## Cross

it actually landed on his birthday!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-32/

----------


## Cross

ooooo snappy snappy

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-33/

----------


## Cross

straight from the writers mouth

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/ar...-vs-writer-34/

----------


## Cross

incredibly accurate

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-35/

----------


## Cross

happens probably a little too often

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-36/

----------


## Cross

totally didnt use his suggestion either

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-37/

----------


## Cross

you know its true

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-38/

----------


## Cross

finally took the advice

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-39/

----------


## Cross

this MAY be true

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-40/

----------


## Cross

it's comfy

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-41/

----------


## Cross

this is how it is

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-42/

----------


## Cross

literally last week

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-43/

----------


## Cross

yes i can!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-44/

----------


## Cross

you know it's true


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-45/

----------


## Cross

not untrue

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-46/

----------


## Cross

watchlist avoidance...is it even possible?

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-47/

----------


## Cross

these tickle me

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-48/

----------


## Cross

i'm really not that annoying...

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-49/

----------


## Cross

many a time

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-50/

----------


## Cross

i honestly dont know what he's complaining about

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-51/

----------


## Cross

my pep talks are awesome

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-52/

----------


## Cross

he has them sometimes

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-53/

----------


## Cross

sometimes you need it

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-54/

----------


## Cross

some must simply be rejected

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-55/

----------


## Cross

what?

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-56/

----------


## Cross

who can relate?

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-57/

----------


## Cross

some days....

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-58/

----------


## jwatson

> some days....
> 
> https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-58/


I'm sorry if we aren't suppose to respond to these but i have to say this one made me laugh out loud. Great job. I swear i been there. lol

----------


## Cross

haha that's awesome! happy to hear that. and i totally welcome comments  :Wink:

----------


## Cross

ah parents

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-59/

----------


## Cross

bunnies solve everything

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-60/

----------


## Cross

he needs to learn to speak english

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-61/

----------


## Cross

i'd never do that..

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-62/

----------


## Cross

i seriously have this timing

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-63/

----------


## Cross

a good support system...

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-64/

----------


## Cross

almost 1K books in two strips

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-65/

----------


## Cross

literally stole it from sov script

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-66/

----------


## Cross

he's so helpful

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-67/

----------


## Cross

truth!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-68/

----------


## Cross

nice

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-69/

----------


## Cross

true story

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-70/

----------


## jhonalbert

An artist is anyone with a creative passion who devotes themselves to fully realizing their passion. It's essentially an umbrella term for all such individuals who fit the aforementioned criteria. A writer is a type of artist.

----------


## Cross

correct. 

but its also a specific term 



was called a menace for this one

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-71/

----------


## Cross

i enjoyed doing this one

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-72/

----------


## Cross

not wrong really...


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-73/

----------


## Cross

oh yes....


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-74/

----------


## Cross

poor kris


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-75/

----------


## Cross

probably more than a little

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-76/

----------


## Cross

he's so stubborn

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-77/

----------


## Cross

he thinks he's so funny

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-78/

----------


## Cross

true story


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-79/

----------


## Cross

to be continued


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-80/

----------


## Cross

partners....


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-81/

----------


## Cross

kris is so fun

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-82/

----------


## Cross

this was so amusing

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-83/

----------


## Cross

sums our relationship up

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-84/

----------


## Cross

seriously, its not my job


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-85/

----------


## Cross

shower thoughts

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-86/

----------


## Cross

high expectations

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-87/

----------


## Cross

seriously?

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-88/

----------


## Cross

i was so proud of this comeback

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-89/

----------


## Cross

working together


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-90/

----------


## Cross

please dont spam post this thread with your own comics. its not cool. create your own thread for self-promotion




new AVW, poor kris

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-91/

----------


## Cross

you know it happens

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-92/

----------


## Cross

like seriously...


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-93/

----------


## Cross

all too often

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-94/

----------


## Cross

support your friends people

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-95/

----------


## Cross

one day writers....one day...

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-96/

----------


## Cross

really, tell me more kris

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-97/

----------


## Cross

he's so helpful...

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...-vs-writer-99/

----------

